

Ask HN: Did you have "Doubters" in your life? - throwaway5479

Did you have people in your life (friends, family, spouses) who openly doubted your entrepreneurial pursuits? How did their behavior change once you were successful?
======
Mankhool
I'm not successful yet, but I haven't caved in either. My family has always
been quietly supportive, but my friends have always said things to the effect
that, "It'll never work". I'm not interested in proving them wrong, rather I'm
interested in proving myself RIGHT.

